# Machado vs Gracie BJJ



## donald (Jan 18, 2002)

Whats the difference between these two systems? Did the Machado´s train in the Gracie system at one time? I seem to remember an article saying they were cousins,true? I´ve also read that of the 2 camps. The Machado´s are the more amiable,true? If so how does that play out in the training. Comparing one to the other? Just questions of curiousity. No offense intended to anyone,o.k.!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *Whats the difference between these two systems? Did the Machado´s train in the Gracie system at one time? I seem to remember an article saying they were cousins,true?*



I believe that that's the case--that the Machados are cousins of the Gracies and that the Machados studied Gracie Jiu-Jitsu.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 20, 2002)

arnisador is correct.

    - Kyle


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2002)

I often hear Machado Jiu-Jitsu or Machado BJJ. Is it considered a separate system? If so who heads it?

Some links:
http://www.bjj.com.au/
http://www.machadojj.com/


----------



## Kyle (Mar 19, 2002)

No, it is not a separate system, it is brazilian jiu-jitsu.  For marketing purposes they use their name instead of the Gracies, of course.  The "head" would be the Machado brothers as a collective whole.

    - Kyle


----------

